# Wago FBK 750-860 Toolchain



## SunSailor (3 November 2012)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade den Wago Feldbuskontroller 750-860 zum Laufen zu kriegen. Das Teil ist bereits im Netz und ich kann auch über das Web-Interface erfolgreich die digitalen Eingangsmodule abfragen. Zeit also, die Entwicklungsumgebung einzurichten, aber genau da hapert es massiv. Überhaupt stellt sich die von Wago zur Verfügung gestellte Software als recht ernüchternd heraus, was schon damit anfängt, dass die Handbuch-Dokumentation falsch ist und, wenn überhaupt, das Readme die korrekten Befehlsfolgen enthält.
Aber soweit komme ich nicht einmal, denn es scheint so, als würden die Vendor-Dateien des uClinux fehlen, denn dort existiert kein Verzeichnis namens Wago - wobei das normale Installationsskript (install-user.sh) diese, im Gegensatz zur Code Sourcery-Variante, nicht einmal einzupatchen versucht. Fakt ist, ich kann eben nicht mittels make menuconfig ohne Speichern der Konfiguration ein make anschmeißen, denn make erfordert eine geschriebene Konfigurationsdatei. Eine solche wird aber definitiv nicht einkopiert.
Die verwendete BSP ist die lfbc-bsp05p00 von September letzten Jahres. Ich frage mich schon, wie ein solcher Fehler so lange unentdeckt gewesen sein soll? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem FBK und bereits erfolgreich die Toolchain gebaut? Liegt der Fehler wirklich bei Wago oder habe ich nur was falsch gemacht? Ich würde mich als recht erfahrenen Linux-Admin einschätzen und habe die Anleitung sehr genau befolgt, aber auch eine genaue Suche in den gelieferten Dateien brachte keine der fehlenden Dateien zu Tage - vielleicht gibt es eine passendere, ältere Version des BPS?
Die Wago-Homepage war dabei auch keine Hilfe, denn selbst das Support-Formular führt auf eine 404-Seite, wie übrigens auch der Download des BPS von wago.de. Erst über Umwege kam ich auf eine Unterseite, von der der Download dann endlich ging. Die von mir gesendete Support-Email wurde bis dato leider auch nicht beantwortet. Ich wäre also für jede Hilfe dankbar...


----------



## bk9050 (13 Dezember 2012)

Moin, Moin Leidensgenosse ,

da sind wir ja schon zu Zweit. Nee, Spass beiseite, habe seit Anfang der Woche auch so ein Ding zum "Spielen" ...

Also ich habe festgestellt, dass es lauf Anleitung funktioniert, wenn das Entwicklungssystem nicht zu neu ist. Für ein anderes Projekt muss ich hier verschiede ältere SuSE-Linuxe vorhalten, was ich mit virt. Maschinen bewerkstellige. Auf einer SuSE 10.3 funzt es ausgezeichnet, naja, so weit, wie ich gestern halt noch gekommen bin:

Image Name:   Linux Kernel
Created:      Wed Dec 12 17:30:49 2012
Image Type:   ARM Linux Kernel Image (gzip compressed)
Data Size:    1190183 Bytes = 1162.29 kB = 1.14 MB
Load Address: 0x00040000
Entry Point:  0x00040000

Man sieht, der Kernel lässt sich bauen. Auf meinen eigentlichen Arbeitsplatzrechneren (SuSE 11.4 bzw. 12.1) hakelt es überall, es gibt aber ein WAGO-Verzeichnis, das Patchen funktioniert also. 

Ein Grund (den ich bisher gefunen habe) für diese Probleme ist der, dass in den Makefiles von uCLinux undokumentierte Features verwendet werden, die bei neueren Version von GNU-make (3.82 auf SuSE 12.1) nicht unterstützt werden. Es gibt dazu auch einen Eintrag in einer GNU buglist http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-make/2010-08/msg00091.html

Womöglich gibt es also noch weitere, nicht so offensichtliche Probleme. So sagt z.B. 'make user' 'Nothing to do for user' (oder so ähnlich), obwohl ich nach Anleitung ein Hello-World-Programm erstellt habe. Mit Tricks 'make subdirs' habe ich es kompiliert bekommen und es läuft auch.

Der Status ist also der bei mir:
- Koppler läuft, EInloggen etc. geht, Hardware wird erkannt
- Toolchain (soweit getestet) unter SuSE 10.3, sprich Kernel baut
- Modbus/TCP-Zugriffe auf den Koppler funktionieren, benutze dazu pymodbus

Mit dem Programm 'wagoset' habe ich noch meine Schwierigkeiten, so kann ich z.B. nicht den 2. Ausgang in der ersten 4*DO-Klemme setzen, vielleicht habe ich es auch nur nicht verstanden.

Es wird allerdings noch etwas dauern, bis ich mich richtig damit beschäftigen kann, muss noch ein anderes Projekt beenden (Dokumentation und Optimierung der Software, da kommen 3 * BK9050 mit diversen Klemmen unter Debian Squeeze zum Einsatz).

Mein bisheriger Eindruck vom 750-860 ist, dass das alles schon recht veraltet ist und etwas lieblos, naja, gibt ja den warnenden Hinweis bzgl. Software-Support im Handbuch ;(

Ciao
Hermann-Josef


----------



## SunSailor (13 Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das ganze inzwischen auch zum Laufen bekommen, aber der Verdienst des Wago-Supports war das sicherlich nicht - der hat sich nämlich erst gar nicht gemeldet. Man kann sich ja durchaus auf die Position stellen, dass man keinen Support für die Anwendung leistet, aber zumindest die Toolchain sollte ja mal installierbar sein... Bei mir war das Problem, dass zwei Dateien schlicht nicht mitkopiert wurden, später aber aufgerufen wurden. Nachdem ich das manuell erledigt hatte lief das ganze auch. Recht ernüchternd war allerdings auch, dass C++ nicht stabil unterstützt wird und ich jetzt alles in altbackenem C schreiben darf - und zwar pre-99er C. Ist die 750-860 eigentlich die einzige Linuxbasierte SPS oder habe ich taugliche Alternativen übersehen? Grundsätzlich funktioniert ja jetzt alles, aber mit dem Weg dorthin bin ich alles andere als glücklich.


----------



## bk9050 (13 Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ja, ich wollte mich heute trotzdem mal an den Support wenden...

Also, dass man kein C++ verwenden sollte, habe ich an anderer Stelle bei WAGO auch schon gelesen. Ist blöd, hatte einiges in C++ für die BK9050 geschrieben.

Es gibt ja noch den 750-863, der wird aber nur wenig unterschiedlich sein und dann die Serie 758 von I/O IPC. Letztere sind wohl in der Leistung weiter oben angesiedelt, was mir da nicht gefällt ist, dass sie recht viel Platz wegnehmen. Da gefallen mir die Beckhoff BX bzw. CX viel besser. Beide habe ich aber noch nie in den Händen gehabt, bei uns wurde bisher nur Beckhoff verbaut (Profi-Bus), die Software stammte von Softing und war um einiges angenehmer zu bedienen als TwinCAT. Die Anfänge reichen aber bis 2001 zurück... damals hatte ich auch nichts damit zu tun.


----------

